# Too cold?



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I was just curious about your thoughts on this, how cold is too cold for a golden? It is currently 53 here in Miami, very cold for us. Is this too cold to leave a golden outside to play for a while? She has a playpen outside where she goes every morning but I'm not sure if 53 is too cold for her. Please let me know your thoughts on this. Thanks everyone.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

No not at all. But if you are concerned watch her for signs of cold or shivering. Mine were just running around yesterday like crazy pups when the temperature was -20.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh gosh -20 I would die!! lol I can't even take 53. I have not seen any signs of shivering or cold so I guess she's fine but I will keep a close eye on her. Thank you magiclover


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sure she'll survive. Our guys were out yesterday morning when it was -35 C (not for long though) and stayed out for an hour or so in the afternoon when it didn't get much higher than about -15C. They let us know when it's time to come in by standing outside the patio door and barking.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, I don't know how you guys do it! I want to get out of Miami in the future but I don't know if I can handle the cold weather.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

How I would love a day that was 53! Heck - this morning temps have climbed from subzero to 10! I'm excited about that and am looking forward to having Knox out a bit longer than usual. I'm sure Lucy will be fine.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

ohdish! said:


> How I would love a day that was 53! Heck - this morning temps have climbed from subzero to 10! I'm excited about that and am looking forward to having Knox out a bit longer than usual. I'm sure Lucy will be fine.


Ha Ha!!! You have those days in Wisconsin...probably about 4th of July!


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Ha Ha!!! You have those days in Wisconsin...probably about 4th of July!


I wish you were kidding! Still, as unbearable as this cold can get, I wouldn't trade the changing of the seasons here for anything. I just wish winter would move along a bit quicker!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

now that got me laughing....a dog's ideal temperature is between 55 and 65 degrees. So you're pretty close to her idea of perfect!
Like others have said, we're real excited that it's finally above zero here today! Of course the wind chills make if feel like minus 20, but hey, it's an improvement over yesterday when it was -27 on the thermometer with wind chills of -40.
Lucy will not only be fine, she'll probably love the weather and be more active. I find the dogs play harder when it's cool out!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

LucyD said:


> Wow, I don't know how you guys do it! I want to get out of Miami in the future but I don't know if I can handle the cold weather.



Ha I know exactly what you mean. It's 38 where I am in Mississippi, and I'm dying!!! I can't wait for Summer. I hate being cold!


----------



## anners (Dec 30, 2008)

I was kind of hoping that Lily wouldn't want to go for walks in the -20C (~-4F) temps we've been having here lately, but she's all too happy to go. Too bad for me! :yuck:


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok sorry guys,well at least I made some of you laugh a little! I will be heading to the park with Lucy now, it'll probably be even colder because it's by the ocean.


----------

